# Basic phrases



## Masood

Hello
Can anyone translate these simple words/sentences into Polish, please (with English transliteration/pronunciation guide). Thanks.

Hello
Goodbye
Thank you
Welcome to England.
What is your name?
My name is...
Where do you live?

Cheers,
Masood


----------



## janek

Why did you choose the most difficult stuff? 


Hello - Cześć [TSHEsch'tch']
Goodbye - Do widzenia [Doh veeDZEn'ya]
Thank you - Dziękuję [Dz'yeng KOOH yeah]
Welcome to England - Witamy w Anglii [VeeTAHmee v AN-glee]
What is your name? - Jak się nazywasz? [Yak sh'yeh nahZEEvash]
My name is... - Nazywam się... _/name/ _[nahZEEvam sh'yeh]
Where do you live? - Gdzie mieszkasz? [Gdzh'yeh MYESH-kash]


The apostrophe indicates consonants which should be softened to sound more Polish (try saying "eeee", and then, without changing the position of your lips or jaw, pronounce 'sch' or 'tch', that should get you close to the actual sound of soft consonants).

'DZ' is a voiced equivalent of 'TS'. 

I hope that works for you.


----------



## Masood

Thanks for the reply, janek. Oh my goodness, why did I bother to ask?! I thought these would be easy! Go on, I'll give it a try when I next meet some Poles here in Leicester!  
Dziękuję
Masood


----------



## Jana337

Hi Masood,

Here is some touristy vocab with audio files. 

Jana


----------



## Masood

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi Masood,
> 
> Here is some touristy vocab with audio files.
> 
> Jana


Ah. Thank you. Very helpful!


----------



## PSIONMAN

Thank you Masood. I wanted some of these today. What a coincidence


----------



## Masood

One more, if you don't mind. How would you say in Polish:
 "How do you say {English word} in Polish?" or "What is {English word} in Polish?"


----------



## miss reception

Here you are..


What is....in Polish?-" Jak jest (english word) po polsku? 
                             [ YACK yest (...) poh POhlskoo]


----------



## Masood

miss reception said:


> Here you are..
> 
> 
> What is....in Polish?-" Jak jest (english word) po polsku?
> [ YACK yest (...) poh POhlskoo]



Ah, that's nice and simple. Thank you.


----------

